# Die KOIFREUNDE BAYERN bestellen Nike Poloshirts



## herbi (19. Okt. 2009)

Servus @ all,....


möchte auch Usern die aktuell nicht Mitglied der Koifreunde Bayern sind die Möglichkeit geben an unsere Sammelbestellung hochwertiger Nike Polo Shirts inkl. Logo und indivituellem Namen teilzunehmen.

Es gibt viele User aus Bayern und den angrenzenden Bundesländern die immer mal bei uns reinschnubbern, wir würden uns freuen noch weiter zu wachsen und neue Gesichter in unsere lustigen Runde begrüßen zu dürfen, der Begriff Koi Freunde Bayern heißt nicht das wir uns an Landesgrenzen orientieren,
jeder der Lust hat ist willkommen und kann kostenfrei Mitglied bei uns werden und als Symbol unseres Stammtisch haben wir beschloßen ein schwarzes NIKE Polo Shirt zu organisieren.

Bei Fragen zum Polo ,oder dem Koi Freunde Bayern Stammtisch können sich interessierte User an den sascha oder an herbi wenden.

_***
Mailadressen entfernt - bitte wendet Euch über Herbis Profil -> Kontaktinformationen -> Mail an Herbi.
_

herbi und sascha73


----------



## robsig12 (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die KOIFREUNDE BAYERN bestellen Nike Poloshirts*

Ich bin dabei!


----------



## herbi (19. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die KOIFREUNDE BAYERN bestellen Nike Poloshirts*

Danke Annett,...


In diesem Zusammenhang möchte ich mich auch mal bei allen Admins und Moderatorn bedanken,....toll
das ihr uns Koifreunde diese Plattform auch zur Verfügung stellt,...

Solltet ihr irgendwann mal zu einem Treffen der Koifreunde Bayern kommen ist euch eine Maß Bier sicher (gerne auch alkoholfrei),....

Wir hoffen das ihr unser Angebot annehmt


----------



## rainthanner (20. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die KOIFREUNDE BAYERN bestellen Nike Poloshirts*

Hallo Herbert, 

gute Idee. Meine Bestellung ging eben raus. 

Gruß Rainer


----------



## herbi (21. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Die KOIFREUNDE BAYERN bestellen Nike Poloshirts*

Servus Koifreunde,....

die Bestellung der Polohemden läuft auf Hochtouren,...!

Momentan sind *30 Bestellungen geordert*,....! 

Ich bitte alle die ein Hemd haben wollen das bald zu bestellen,...!

Bitte PN oder E-Mail an mich,....!


----------

